# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چند سوال در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## reza2018

دوستان چند تا سوال در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان داشتم اگر در این مورد اطلاعات دارید لطفا جواب بدید...
1-قبولی دانشگاه فرهنگیان در رشته ریاضی راحت تر هست یا تجربی؟
2-برای قبولی حدودا چه رتبه(ریاضی-یاتجربی) مورد نیاز هست؟
3-رتبه بهتر تاثیری در شانس قبولی داره؟ بین تراز(یا به عبارتی رتبه کشوری) و رتبه منطقه کدوم مهم تر هست؟
4-در نهایت و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هرکس در شهری که از اون ثبت نام کرده،باید خدمت کنه؟یا انتخابی هست؟
5- حقوق دریافتی دبیر ها(دبیرستان) در چه حدودی هست؟

----------


## ha.hg

> دوستان چند تا سوال در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان داشتم اگر در این مورد اطلاعات دارید لطفا جواب بدید...
> 1-قبولی دانشگاه فرهنگیان در رشته ریاضی راحت تر هست یا تجربی؟
> 2-برای قبولی حدودا چه رتبه(ریاضی-یاتجربی) مورد نیاز هست؟
> 3-رتبه بهتر تاثیری در شانس قبولی داره؟ بین تراز(یا به عبارتی رتبه کشوری) و رتبه منطقه کدوم مهم تر هست؟
> 4-در نهایت و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هرکس در شهری که از اون ثبت نام کرده،باید خدمت کنه؟یا انتخابی هست؟


سلام
1نمیدونم واسه خودمم سواله :Yahoo (21): 
2اینم نمیدونم
3خب قطعا واسه دعوت به مصاحبه هرکی رتبش بهتر باشه شانسش بیشتره(تراز واسه قبولی و مجاز شدنش مهمه ولی واسه قبولی اصلی در کد رشته و دعوت به مصاحبه رتبه مهمه (زیر گروه مربوطه))
4داخل دفترچه نوشته دیگه مثلا اموزش زیست شناسی / محل تحصیل فلان جا/محل خدمت فلان جا
که تعهد میدین  واسش البته میشه با کسی هم جابه جا کنید 
از اقوام همون سال اول خدمتش جا به جا کرد با کسی.

----------


## Uncertain

*۱_ ازونجا که رشته های مهندسی بازار کار خوبی نداره چن ساله خیلی از داوطلبای ریاضی با رتبه های نسبتا خوب میان فرهنگیان ولی توی تجربی با رتبه های بالاتر هم خیلیا پیراپزشکی رو به دبیری ترجیح میدن بخاطر همین از تجربی راحتتره و البته من خودمم تو بچه ها مبینم که رتبه های ریاضی بهتر از تجربیاس
۲_ رتبه رو نمیشه قطعی گف اولا که پذیرش فرهنگیان بومی و بر اساس نیاز اموزش پرورش هستش و خیلی قانون خاصی نداره ، هر سال براساس ظرفیت بوم هر منطقه رتبه ها فرق داره و به رتبه متقاضیا هم خیلی بستگی داره که با چه رتبه هایی تو اولویت بزارن البته الان ۲ /۳ ساله به خاطر کمبود نیرو ظرفیتا بالا رفته
۳_ رتبه توی منطقه تاثیر بیشتری داره رتبه کشوری فک نمیکنم خیلی ملاک باشه
۴_ محل خدمت ها توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته مشخص میکنین و بر اساس اولویتی که توی انتخاب رشتتون بهش میدین درنظر میگیرن و میتونین چن تا کد رشته واسه محل خدمت که توی بومتون باشه انتخاب کنین*

----------


## Shah1n

> دوستان چند تا سوال در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان داشتم اگر در این مورد اطلاعات دارید لطفا جواب بدید...
> 1-قبولی دانشگاه فرهنگیان در رشته ریاضی راحت تر هست یا تجربی؟
> 2-برای قبولی حدودا چه رتبه(ریاضی-یاتجربی) مورد نیاز هست؟
> 3-رتبه بهتر تاثیری در شانس قبولی داره؟ بین تراز(یا به عبارتی رتبه کشوری) و رتبه منطقه کدوم مهم تر هست؟
> 4-در نهایت و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هرکس در شهری که از اون ثبت نام کرده،باید خدمت کنه؟یا انتخابی هست؟


۱-تجربی راحتتره اگه از فرهنگیان منظورت ابتدایی هم هست در ضمن سهم ریاضیا از فرهنگیان کمتره
من یکی از همکلاسیام رتبه ۲۵ ئه و اکثرا دو رقمی و سه رقمی هستن
۲-بستگی به شهر و استان داره
مثلا من با ۱۷۰۰ قبول شدم اما تو یه شهر دیگه با ۸۰۰ هم قبول نشدن
۳-تراز زیر گروه مربوطه مهمه
مثلا تو ریاضی همه شون زیر گروه یکن
ولی تجربیو نمیدونم
۴-تو دفترچه انتخاب رته محل خدمتو نوشته اما خب تو تعهدت نوشته هرجا آموزش و پرورش بگه مجبوری بری
و اون دو برابر مدت زمان تحصیلت تحت امر آموزش و پرورشی
تنها چیزیش که مطمئنه استانه که استان خودتونه
۵-بستگی داره به مجرد و متاهل بودن سابقه کار ومدرک و...
الان برای دبیرها امسال از ۲ تومن شروع شد که قطعا سال آینده افزایش داره و هر سال با توجه به تورم و سابقه کار و رتبه بندی افزایش پیدا میکنه

----------


## Mr.me

> دوستان چند تا سوال در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان داشتم اگر در این مورد اطلاعات دارید لطفا جواب بدید...
> 1-قبولی دانشگاه فرهنگیان در رشته ریاضی راحت تر هست یا تجربی؟
> 2-برای قبولی حدودا چه رتبه(ریاضی-یاتجربی) مورد نیاز هست؟
> 3-رتبه بهتر تاثیری در شانس قبولی داره؟ بین تراز(یا به عبارتی رتبه کشوری) و رتبه منطقه کدوم مهم تر هست؟
> 4-در نهایت و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هرکس در شهری که از اون ثبت نام کرده،باید خدمت کنه؟یا انتخابی هست؟
> 5- حقوق دریافتی دبیر ها(دبیرستان) در چه حدودی هست؟


1)قطعا ریاضی باتوجه به رقابت اسونش
2)شهر به شهر فرق میکنه
3)رتبه منطقه و تراز و بومی بودن
5)وابسته به سابقه و مدرکه  بین 2.5 تا 5

----------


## reza2018

up

----------


## samar_98

*بین تجربی و انسانی،  کدوم راحت تر میتونه بره دانشگاه فرهنگیان؟  اگه کسی اطلاع داره لطف کنه بگه*

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط samar_98


بین تجربی و انسانی،  کدوم راحت تر میتونه بره دانشگاه فرهنگیان؟  اگه کسی اطلاع داره لطف کنه بگه


کلا ظرفیت پذیرش دبیری از انسانی بیشتره رشته های متنوع تریم داره مث مشاوره، علوم اجتماعی، ادبیات، عربی، ابتدایی، الهیات اینارو میدونم که فقط از انسانی میگیره. البته اینم بگم که هر سال همه ابن رشته هارو نمیگیره بستگی به نیاز بوم و منطقه داره مثلا یه سال ممکنه شهر شما فقط ابتدایی بگیره، یه سال فقط دبیری ادبیات یه سال همه رو بگیره بستگی به نیاز منطقه بومتون داره ( چند سال به خاطر کمبود نیروی ابتدایی بیشتر جذب واسه این رشتس و دبیری خیلی کمتر میگیرن)

با این حال رتبه ای که تو انسانی واسه دبیری میخواد خیلی باید بهتر از تجربی باشه چون دبیری توی انسانی جزو رشته های نسبتا تاپ حساب میشه ولی توی تجربی اینجوری نیست*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط samar_98


بین تجربی و انسانی،  کدوم راحت تر میتونه بره دانشگاه فرهنگیان؟  اگه کسی اطلاع داره لطف کنه بگه


تجربی
چون دبیری جزو اولویتای آخره معمولا ولی انسانی احتمالا بعد حقوق اولویت دوم باشه*

----------


## reza2018

> *بین تجربی و انسانی،  کدوم راحت تر میتونه بره دانشگاه فرهنگیان؟  اگه کسی اطلاع داره لطف کنه بگه*


این چند روزه که من درگیر این موضوع هستم،بنظرم انسانی راحت تر هست...البته برای کسی که دیپلم انسانی داره نه کسی که تجربی هست و تاحالا کتاب های انسانی رو نخونده

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


این چند روزه که من درگیر این موضوع هستم،بنظرم انسانی راحت تر هست...البته برای کسی که دیپلم انسانی داره نه کسی که تجربی هست و تاحالا کتاب های انسانی رو نخونده


والا برا یکی از دوستام پرسیدم 
دیپلم تجربی داره، دیروز ازم پرسید اگه کنکور انسانی بدم راحت تر میتونم برم فرهنگیان یا کنکور تجربی؟ 
اینجا هم که پرسیدم دو تا جواب نسبتا مختلف گرفتم... در کل منم ب نتیجه خاصی نرسیدم*

----------

